# Toy Hauler Wanted



## Chris Wence (Mar 11, 2015)

I am looking to purchase a 23-28ft toy hauler, I am in Indiana but willing to travel up 250 miles. Need to have this bought in the next 30-45 days.

Thanks


----------

